# 18 month old restless sleeper...help!



## Katie1108 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi everyone!

My ds has always been a great sleeper. We've coslept from birth and while he still wakes up at night a few times, he's always really easy to get back down. I hardly even wake up at all, he nurses a little and falls right back to sleep.

Lately though,he's been super restless. I don't mind that. But he pushes himself with his feet (usually in my eye socket







) over to the edge of the bed, then his head hangs off, then he wakes up. And not only does he wake up, but he fully wakes up and wants to play or get off the bed or something. Sometimes he'll start crying and refuse to nurse. Which I think is because he doesn't want to go back to sleep now that he's awake and sees he could have some more playing time.

What do you other mamas think? Here are my theories as to why he's waking up and more restless:

It's really hot here at night and we have a fan blowing on us which, when he's awake and aware of it, my ds always asks to have turned off.

He's not eating enough food during the day and not nursing enough, so he gets hungry at night. I tried to feed him more at dinner, but that's always hit or miss.

If anyone has any advice, including whether or not they think he's ready to be out of my bed, I'd love to hear it.

TIA,
Katie


----------



## Addie's Mom (Mar 23, 2003)

My DD is 18 months also has had more waking time at night than usual. I notice that she is drooling alot, so I believe her teeth are moving right now. She would pop awake and want to read books. I would just have a few books at the top of the bed to give to her and than just shut my eyes and try to rest a little more. Tylenol has seemed to help her, as has making sure she has a frozen snack (banana, tube of yogurt/waffle) before she goes to bed. Good luck!

Gretchen


----------



## TiffanyK (Jan 17, 2003)

Gretchen has good ideas. When my dd was 18 months (she's 11 now!) she had about a week where she woke up in the middle of the night and would stay up for hours! She would end up running around the hou8se and bring us books to read or toys to play with. After about a week she started sleeping a little better. I don't know why she did that but it di\d end. Good luck!


----------



## Katie1108 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks you guys!

I know it will probably pass, I just want to do what I can to help him sleep better. I think it might be his teeth because when I brushed them last night the toothbrush was a little pink. I was worried maybe he wanted to leave our bed. But last night he cuddled all night. We'll see!

Thanks again

Katie


----------

